# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Wintervoeten en winterneus

## RiavanderHeijden

Ik heb erg veel last van wintertenen en de zijkanten van mijn voeten en heb daardoor 's nachts hele brandende voeten. Ben al bij 2 artsen geweest maar die weten er ook geen raad mee. Tevens wordt mijn neus ijskoud en begint dan ook te jeuken.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?
M.vr.gr Ria:

----------


## Marli

Ik weet niet of dit hetzelfde is. Al jarenlang heb ik iedere winter, zodra de eerste nachtvorst is geweest, schale droge plekken op mijn onderbenen. Mocht de vorst langer aanhouden dan wordt het stees erger. Nu ook, op mijn rug, armen en mijn hoofdhuid begint ook weer. Ik het al diverse dermaethologen gehad en de huisarts heeft ook al het e.e.a. voorgewschreven. Niets helpt. Het jeukt als ik weet niet wat en soms lopen er ook druppeltjes bloed uit van het krabben.
Het is volgens mij geen echte winterhuid (of weer wel).
\
Ik weet wel dat mijn moeder zegt dat er maar een echte remedie is voor wintervoeten.........'s morgens over de pleken plassen. Niet echt lekker maar het schijnt wel te helpen

----------


## snipper

Hoi Marli,

Ik zou er niet overheen plassen als ik jou was. Daar kan je huid alleen maar droger van worden lijkt me. Zou het niet kunnen helpen als je het goed insmeert met vaseline? Dat helpt in ieder geval tegen de schrale plekken.

Succes!

----------


## Felice

Hallo Ria,

Ik heb zelf geregeld last van wintertenen, en wat bij mij goed helpt is *abroflor gel*, een homeopathisch geneesmiddel bij winterhanden en-voeten.
's Avonds en 's morgens insmeren, voor het slapen gaan en bij het opstaan. Verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek.
Verder helpen wisselvoetbaden, koud en warm, om de doorbloeding te verbeteren.
En ook met je voeten in de sneeuw lopen helpt! Ik heb het onlangs nog gedaan toen er een beetje sneeuw was en ik er ook last van had, en het hielp! Maar ja, met je neus in de sneeuw gaan liggen of lopen is wat moeilijker, haha :Smile:  
Je kunt wel je neus insmeren met koude sneeuw.
Vroeger had ik baat bij Tamuszalf, maar die kan ik niet meer vinden.
Veel succes, ik weet hoe je gek kunt worden van de jeuk!

----------

